
For the sake of humanity - rkwz
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2009/09/for-sake-of-humanity_10.html
======
corin_

      This particular letter never reaches Hitler due to an intervention by the British government.
    

Can't help but wonder why they intervened.

~~~
c0riander
I would imagine that they didn't know the content of the letter before
intercepting it; that it was just a communication made suspicious by the fact
that it was out of India and addressed to Hitler. Then once it's been
intercepted, you can't exactly go up to him and say, "Sorry, Mr. Hitler,
here's that letter..."

~~~
corin_
I know even less about spying in the 30s than I know about spying in the
modern era, but you can't help but assume that we would have been able to
snoop on what it said while still letting it get through without them
realising we had already read it?

~~~
abrown28
I sincerely doubt it would have made a difference even had Hitler read it.

~~~
corin_
No of course not, I was just wondering anyway. "He will read it and not care"
doesn't seem a likely reason for stopping him from reading it, unless it's
coming from his PA.

